# DarkSide Studio T-Shirts



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but DarkSide Studio has released t-shirts. They are $15 dollars or $12 if purchased with a mask. you can buy them at www.darksidestudio.com just click on the banner at the top of the page to see them.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Darkside Paul is a Hell of a guy, I highly recommend him.

Strange man, strange like kissing a porpoise strange.
(His own words, really.)


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

DarksideStudio is my company for masks. BTW they just started releasing there 2005 lineup


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Paul recently showed me the Boba Roga mask, it was just a pull, (not yet painted) but it was still nice... Very nice...


----------

